# 150Gal Uprooted Oak Palu



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Getting back into the hobby with a 150gal tall palu build. 15” of land and about 12” of depth of water for tropical fish


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

That is very cool. I have thought it would be wonderful to make a vivarium / paludarium out of a tree trunk with roots. It is good to see that done to good effect.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Beautiful tank. What species of ray?


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

This is a baby Motoro stingray and just in here as a grow out obviously as these rays require much more space as they grow. This one has about a 4” disc - seemingly very healthy and comfortable.

At some point I may get a teacup just to have a small ray for a more sustainable inhabitant.


----------



## Kali (May 19, 2019)

Beautiful setup!
What method did you use to build the land area? Is the land just attached to the back or is it supported below also?


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Kali said:


> Beautiful setup!
> What method did you use to build the land area? Is the land just attached to the back or is it supported below also?


Thank you!

It is a traditional FB design with egg crating with PVC supports throughout then covered in foam. The buoyancy was a bit of an issue, but between the egg crating being zip tied to supports silicones to the tank bottom and the sand substrate it held the land portion and kept from floating. 

The land is divided into two sections. The right side under the stump with considerably more foam.


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Have no one to share new pics with.. even these boards are getting sparse


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’d love to look at some hi res images of this. Rays are so nice, do they have the same legality issues that pdf have?


----------



## thepotoo (Nov 13, 2011)

Palutime said:


> At some point I may get a teacup just to have a small ray for a more sustainable inhabitant.


There is no such thing as a teacup stingray. They all get big.

Regardless, beautiful tank!


----------



## Mmkco (Dec 3, 2018)

I LOVE this! Nice work! I just built a Paludarium myself(54 Gal) and I can't tell you how much I love having a rainforest Aquarium in our living room! I really like your set-up! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## toan (Oct 8, 2019)

FW sting rays are prob my favorites, and now that i think about it, there really isn't any small rays. hm. too bad for me, they are illegal in CA.




thepotoo said:


> There is no such thing as a teacup stingray. They all get big.
> 
> Regardless, beautiful tank!


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Photo update - like night and day!


----------



## raycentral (Oct 25, 2019)

The Ray looks sweet in there. I have a pair of black diamonds myself.


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

raycentral said:


> The Ray looks sweet in there. I have a pair of black diamonds myself.


I almost bought+traded for a pair of black diamonds last week - they were asking $1000. Prob could have gotten it to $700-$750 with the Mototo trade in, but they were 8" discs and I couldn't put one 8" in my tank let alone two. It was a shame to pass up. I was almost relieved when it didn't pan out because my ray is beautiful, healthy and the perfect size for my tank for another year or so


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 12, 2018)

That tree really looks great in there.


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Just ordered (from Black Jungle Terrarium Supply) 3 Phyllobates Terribilis Orange Blackfoot with sheet moss and some plants plus all the goodies they’ll need to be happy inside including more live oak leaf litter, spring tail culture, orange isopods (10 count) and a FF culture kit.

Addl. plants include (3) mondo grass, 2 live oak maple leaf, and a couple philodendron. 2 quarts of sheet moss to use in some places and on other terrarium projects.


----------



## Palutime (Dec 17, 2018)

Other terrarium projects include my custom Terraglobes..


----------



## junglehoard (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow that’s incredible. I am in awe.


----------

